# monitor puerto serial



## papelito81 (Feb 23, 2007)

me podrian decir si conocen algun programa que monitorea el puerto serial pero que no solo muestre los datos sino que toda la información que sea envia por el puerto bit por bit.. ya sean los bits de start,parada etc..lo que quiero hacer es ver lo que un micro esta enviando por el sci..Gracias!


----------



## Aristides (Feb 23, 2007)

Este programa creo que lo hace, está echo para el BASIC Stamp, pero después de todo recibe señal serial por el puerto COM:

"StampPlot Lite  Version:  1.7 graphing utility is a digital strip-chart recorder that lets you visual and log to file data from a BASIC Stamp module."

Está en:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 28, 2007)

Ya lo tienes en tu computadora !, utiliza el hyperterminal. y asi ESPIAS que datos pasan realmente.


----------

